# Harvest time for best pain medicine



## Rosebud (Mar 10, 2010)

:watchplant: Hi you smart people you. I wanted to ask your thoughts on this idea.

I am growing for myself and one other medical patient. She is very inexperienced in pot. I made tincture for her from some pretty "up" sativa and she wakes up after a few minutes and "feel weird in her head" (stoned) This has not helped her pain.
The second tincture was from indica but I couldn't tell what color the tricomes were after being dried, so it may have been more up too. It isn't working on her pain either. 
I am about to finish a g13. I will try one last time with the tincture and then I give up. My question, finally, is
Should I let the tricomes go to amber as the thc degrades and more cdbs? can't remember what the intials are, sorry, but the ones for pain.? 
I have been reading for a couple of days on when to harvest and that is what I came up with , does it make sense?
Thank you!


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 10, 2010)

indicas are good for pain, and the darker the trichromes the better as far as my back and knees say.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 10, 2010)

more amber trichs IMO would be more of a narcotic high, but thats only to a point. I feel that you could wait until a sativa is 80% amber and wouldnt give you as much of a narcotic high as an indica with 20%. JMHO


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm w/ wally150 - Amber Indica trich's = solid pain med.


----------



## kasgrow (Mar 10, 2010)

Amber indica trichs for me too. That is when the bud is the most flavorful as well  in my opinion. I like a nice rich flavor with my body stone.


----------

